
Taking Away The Magic - ditados
http://the.taoofmac.com/space/blog/2011/10/13/0843
======
ditados
Apple can be pretty irritating at times. I wonder what surprises I'll have a
year or so down the road with my iPhone 4 (not, erm... "ass").

------
bad_user
Off-topic: I skimmed over the article and all I could see was iPad, iPhone,
iPad, iPad, Apple, iPhone, iPad, iPhone, Apple.

